# Lack of info on UK dealer websites re number of seatbelts



## musher (Mar 28, 2007)

After looking through the UK dealer websites for RVs, there doesn't seem to be much information regarding the number of front and/or rear facing seatbelts in the models for sale.

Is there a model of RV available new in the UK that has 5 or 6 seats (forward or rear facing) with 3 point seatbelts. eg Driver, Passenger & 4 seater dinette as on European models?

Thanks for your help.

Regards
musher


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Musher

I believe that most RVs have seat belts on all seats except the centre seat of the couch and rear facing dinette seats. 
We have a total of eleven seats, eight belted, but the only way to be certain is view them. 

Happy hunting 

Jim


----------

